# to get along (well) with someone



## yuechu

大家好！

If you are talking about getting along (well) with someone (a friend, a classmate, a sibling, etc.), which word or phrase would you use in Chinese?
I remember learning (和某人？、跟某人？、与某人？）"谈得来"，but I found these in the dictionary as well: "友好相处"， "与。。。相处愉快".

Which one(s) would you recommend? Are they all commonly used expressions?
Thanks!


----------



## yangyi chen

"友好相处"and"相处愉快"more formal. "谈得来"and"聊得来"more daily.


----------



## azhong

處得來 or, more literate, 相處融洽

谈得来" literally means ?"easy to talk with"?
友好相处" and "与。。。相处愉快" might be terms from PRC, very oral terms, if not too oral, and less classical and elegant than 相處融洽 IMO.


----------



## SuperXW

Or 跟……关系不错. "the relationship is not bad with..."

Situation:
A: How're they doing? Are they getting along? (他们关系处得怎么样？)
B: Should be ok. 我看他们关系不错。

A: I want to talk to Mike with this matter, but I'm not sure...
B: How about if I talk to him for you? 我跟他关系不错。

关系 is an important word in adults' world...


----------



## SimonTsai

談得來 ==> 酒逢知己千杯少，
談不來 ==> 話不投機半句多。

他和她最近關係挺好。
They've been on good terms lately.


SuperXW said:


> 他们关系处得怎么样？


Personally, I'd ask 他們處得怎麼樣 or 他們關係怎麼樣, but not 他們關係處得怎麼樣.


----------



## Jake_Chan

Another useful phrase is 合得来。

合：结合：to combine
合得来：to combine with someone to form a good relationship, to be compatible with someone


例：在钱德勒被提拔为经理之前，他的幽默感让他跟办公室里的任何人都*合得来。*
Before Chandler was promoted to manager, he got along well with everyone in the office due to his good sense of humor.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your replies and your help! 😃

@SuperXW
Good to know about 关系！I didn't realize how common this word was.

-

How about if you are talking about someone's cat and dog getting along well? (or not getting along) Would these words (谈得来，合得来, etc.) work in this context as well?


----------



## SimonTsai

談得來 doesn't work.

貓：喵～喵～
狗：汪！汪！
你：你們家貓1 貓1 和我們家狗3 狗1，好像談得來的樣子。
我：我只知道牠們挺親密。你聽得懂牠們說話？


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Simon!

You're saying that "談得來" doesn't work, but "好像談得來的樣子" does, right?
(and 牠們挺親密 is better?)

Thanks, eh!


----------



## SimonTsai

Oh, I was actually explaining why 談得來 doesn't normally work: It implies that you understand or are able to understand what the animals are saying, which is rarely the case.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I see! Thanks!


----------



## gonecar

yuechu said:


> Thank you all for your replies and your help! 😃
> 
> @SuperXW
> Good to know about 关系！I didn't realize how common this word was.
> 
> -
> 
> How about if you are talking about someone's cat and dog getting along well? (or not getting along) Would these words (谈得来，合得来, etc.) work in this context as well?


我家养了一条狗和一只猫，他俩(挺)合得来/他俩相处得挺好/ 他俩挺合群。

谈得来 would be odd, because pets don't talk.


----------



## yuechu

gonecar said:


> 我家养了一条狗和一只猫，他俩(挺)合得来/他俩相处得挺好/ 他俩挺合群。
> 
> 谈得来 would be odd, because pets don't talk.


That makes sense. Thanks, Gonecar! 😃


----------



## henter

友好相处属于比较正式的表达。这个会出现在官方新闻中， 比如写和邻国一直友好相处。与某人合得来是口语化的说法， 也就是容易相处。在英文中我感觉这个不是太明显。 如果非要和中文对比，pally with 也需要比get along with 正式一点。我记得经济学人用过pally with. 不过get along with 这个也会常常出现在英美媒体的文章中， 包括刚刚提到的The Economist.

也就是说如果用中文写听起来很官腔的东西, 用友好相处比较正式。如果是口语， 一般用get along with.


----------



## henter

英文当中还有一个hit it off. 翻译成中文就是一见如故。 对了 chummy with也可以用。我记得有一篇经济学人的文章用过get chummy with. 如果你写they are chummy with the new CEO, 中文意思就是他们对新来的CEO很友好


----------



## henter

这里要提醒外国友人的是中国官方媒体的文章的用词有时候会很特殊，尤其喜欢打官腔。因此官方媒体的的写作方式外国友人最好别学。也就随便看看就好。这种文章的用词在现实中也基本用不上， 除非是写和国际关系有关社论之类的文章。这种中文文章很多用词都是固定的， 比如喜欢用自古以来，不要在错误的道路上越走越远，还有喜欢用奉劝这些词汇。 以前看过的一本一位中国新闻学教授写的书中就吐槽这种写法。

外国媒体好像只有朝鲜也会这样写。也许还有委内瑞拉和俄罗斯。In fairness, 一些英美媒体的社论和文章我感觉现在也有这种倾向。我觉得以前的专栏作家的文章写得更有文采.


----------

